# Lift arm question one side lifting higher



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

So my 800 series which I know isn’t a 8 or 9n but y’all know so much about the various parts. N fixes so thought I’d start here.

the right hand leveling arm bent, so I replaced it but now the new one isn’t extending enough to make the right front of my bush hog level with the left side , see pictures

I got.a good deal on two replacements but I’m not sure what im doing wrong with it, the spare arm extends just fine as the other did before Iput it on but now handle only goes so far and no more

So how do I fix this and tips on these leveling arms and lift issue are welcomed


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

So, it’s not extending as much as it should? You might have a pebble stuck in it that has embedded itself in the worm gear.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Possibly thing is I haven’t used it hogging yet, also since I’m not getting the same amount of lift in the non adjustable leveling arm , couldn’t I just replace it with the other spare ? Seems like that would just make it simpler


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you screwing it the right direction to extend? From the picture it looks like you have it screwed in…which shortens the adjuster. B.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Last picture is how far the new one extends mounted, pic above that is the bent leveling arm
Bush hog when I raise it up full is got a huge lean angle




























BinVa said:


> Are you screwing it the right direction to extend? From the picture it looks like you have it screwed in…which shortens the adjuster. B.


You’d have to ask my wife about my screwing direction, cosmo likes to tell her it’s. Not long enough n needs extending lmao 

I thought I was it’s pretty hard to turn either way, I’ll give that a try and see , it’s like it don’t want to move with any load on it ,maybe take that side loose n try extending?


----------



## oldman570 (Nov 20, 2019)

534ord said:


> Last picture is how far the new one extends mounted, pic above that is the bent leveling arm
> Bush hog when I raise it up full is got a huge lean angle
> 
> 
> ...





534ord said:


> Last picture is how far the new one extends mounted, pic above that is the bent leveling arm
> Bush hog when I raise it up full is got a huge lean angle
> 
> 
> ...


You should get the lower arm straighten as it being bent will have some efect on the distance that side lifts compaired to the other side. Then you should be able to get both sides of the mower set at the same depth using the adjustment side.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Was looking at your post again. Have you used that particular adjustable link arm before or is the entire assembly new? It could be the wrong lenght. If the bent threaded shaft is the same lenght as the new one...it would have to be something interfering with the threads in the lower portion. Obviously if you measure the height from ground of the non adjustable lift arm...the adjustable side arm should be about the same when about midway through the adjustment range. As noted..lift arms should be straightened. Also verify the lower arms are connected to the tractor mounting pins at the same height. B.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It seems like the adjustment should be five inches (20.25" to 25.25"). Is it?





__





UF71540 Leveling Box and Fork Assembly--Right--Replaces 6N577A


Replaces number 6N577A, E0NN569AA Fits: 600, 800, 601, 801, 2000-4 cyl., 4000-4 cyl. Right hand leveling box and fork assembly. This is the complete right hand vertical lift arm with the adjustment crank Can also be added to the left side to replace solid arm 20.25- 25.25 inches center hole to...



www.waltstractors.com













6N577A - Leveling Box Assy w/ Fork (RH) for Ford / New Holland Tractors | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


6N577A Save up to 60% off dealer pricing at TractorJoe! Parts ship within 24 hours.




www.tractorjoe.com


----------



## oldman570 (Nov 20, 2019)

BinVa said:


> Was looking at your post again. Have you used that particular adjustable link arm before or is the entire assembly new? It could be the wrong lenght. If the bent threaded shaft is the same lenght as the new one...it would have to be something interfering with the threads in the lower portion. Obviously if you measure the height from ground of the non adjustable lift arm...the adjustable side arm should be about the same when about midway through the adjustment range. As noted..lift arms should be straightened. Also verify the lower arms are connected to the tractor mounting pins at the same height. B.


The adjustable link that is not bent is what you need as the one that s bent will never work. The link I was talking about is the lower arm that goes from the below the axle to the equipment being used. When that link is bent as the one in your picture is, it will definitely have a effect on the leveling of the mower or other equipment. You need to take that off and get it straighten or get a straight one to replace it.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

You can go and purchase a pair of adjustable arms of equal length for around 120.00 all in. I have adjustable on both sides and it has been quite handy.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-lift-arm-leveling-assembly?store=2470&cid=Shopping-Google-Local_Feed&utm_medium=Google&utm_source=Shopping&utm_campaign=&utm_content=Local_Feed&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1vSZBhDuARIsAKZlijSWkAirrNFjP8nTPt7bqOvZeUlltkNAwEaqyglUWegkWh1ey9_LIJcaAjb8EALw_wcB


----------

